# Norwegian: I don't know what the hell I'm going to do in Oslo



## Namakemono

Hi! I would like to have this sentence translated into Norwegian. If possible, I would like to have it in Oslo dialect (if such a thing exists).


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Jeg vet ikke hva jeg kommer til å gjøre i Oslo*

That's without the _what the hell_ part. I find it hard to find an expression that can give the same meaning without getting too explisit. Perhaps:

*Jeg vet faen meg ikke hva jeg kommer til å gjøre i Oslo*


----------



## Namakemono

Thanks. What does the "faen meg" part literally mean?


----------



## Aleco

Jeg vet faen meg ikke hva jeg skal i Oslo
I know fuck me not what I will-do in Oslo

The Oslo dialect is what's written  Oslo has no dialect to say it easy


----------



## Namakemono

Yikes. I guess I'll stick to the first one.


----------



## Aleco

Haha  Wiht or without faen meg?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Again, translating curses isn't very easy. 

*Faen* is derived from the word *fanden* which is an archaic word meaning _the devil_.
It can be compared to the French *merde* I think, and can be used in a lot of constructions (which makes it hard to translate).

1) *Jeg kan faen meg ikke tro det!*
2) I can't fucking believe it!

You can also use the compound *for faen*, to tack on a sentence e.g.:

3) Jeg kan ikke tro det, for faen!

I know I didn't really answer your question, but I think expletives are some of the hardest thinks to translate from language to language.

If that was too vague, just let me know and I'll try to explain better


----------



## Namakemono

Thanks. I can understand it perfectly because the sentence structure and most of the vocabulary is identical in Danish.


----------



## In Search Of

I think that the use of 'faen' is a bit more explicit than 'what the hell'... How about 'jeg aner ikke hva jeg skal gjoere i Oslo'? (I have no idea what i'm going to do in Oslo) 
'jeg har ikke (pronounced: 'hakke') peiling paa hva jeg skal gjoere i Oslo'? (I have no clue of what I'm going to do in Olso).

And by the way... There are lots of fun things to do in Oslo


----------



## Aleco

_My_ opinion: Oslo = The world's ugliest city...


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Search Of said:


> I think that the use of 'faen' is a bit more explicit than 'what the hell'...



Absolutely, and I thought that I'd mentioned it in my previous post. Evidently not.

There is a small semantic difference between *skal gjøre* and *kommer til å gjøre*, but if you know Danish I think that should be clear enough 

*Aleco:* Says the guy living in Fre'kstad!


----------



## Aleco

Yes  Or no... I live in the neighbouring municpality in a town with 2000 inhabitants  Much better and peaceful ...

But if you want the "hell" part, you have to include faen meg


----------



## Namakemono

Aleco said:


> _My_ opinion: Oslo = The world's ugliest city...


 
I'll go there in two weeks. We'll only spend seven hours in the city (the main part of the journey is the ferry trip). I'm sad to hear that, especially from a Norwegian.


----------



## Marit

I'd say: jeg vetta (=vet da) faen hva jeg skal gjøre i Oslo. I'm from North Norway so the cursing doesn't seem vulgar to me.


----------



## Aleco

Marit: Cursing is almsot like Norwegian culture nowadays


----------



## Christhiane

I'd say something sounding like: 'jæ væitta fa-an hva jæ ska gjøre i Oshlo.' 

I do come from a neighbouring city, though, but I really don't have a specific dialect. 

I'm in my early twenties and wouldn't hesistate to use the cursing, but I guess if one is around 40 and older or in a slightly formal situation, one would probably not curse.


----------



## In Search Of

Christhiane said:


> I'd say something sounding like: 'jæ væitta fa-an hva jæ ska gjøre i Oshlo.'
> 
> I like that one.
> 
> And by the way... Oslo IS great... Don't listen to those who are not from there who say otherwise...
> 
> Ogsaa Fredrikstad, da...


----------

